
Homemade viral RNA isolation protocol using silica columns:comp of 4 protocols - rolph
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/6684862_Homemade_viral_RNA_isolation_protocol_using_silica_columns_A_comparison_of_four_protocols
======
rolph
2 common methods of RNA extraction:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid_guanidinium_thiocyanate-p...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid_guanidinium_thiocyanate-
phenol-chloroform_extraction)

[https://sci-hub.se/10.1038/nprot.2006.83](https://sci-
hub.se/10.1038/nprot.2006.83)

the other methodology is quick to perform, but requires silica columns.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spin_column-
based_nucleic_acid...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spin_column-
based_nucleic_acid_purification)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC269651/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC269651/)

The problem is outlined here:

[https://www.fda.gov/medical-devices/emergency-situations-
med...](https://www.fda.gov/medical-devices/emergency-situations-medical-
devices/faqs-diagnostic-testing-sars-cov-2)

